
A Professor Reviews Online Cheat Sheets - nreece
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/16/technology/personaltech/16basics.html?ref=technology
======
DanielStraight
I read the end first, where he recommends turnitin.com. He lost me there. If
one of my professors had told me I was turn in my papers through turnitin.com,
I would've dropped the class. Their entire service relies on keeping copies of
student's work without their permission. I don't care if they successfully
warded off a lawsuit (which they did), the service is wrong.

